# Iron Fireman current transformer ?



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The only Iron Fireman stuff I've seen is stoker controls for coal furnaces.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Iron Fireman made furnaces and boilers too. It's likely an ignition transformer. If the Iron Fireman unit is no longer there, I'd remove it, it's nothing but a fire hazard now. If they are still using it, you should defer that to a furnace shop to see if it's still being used or has been / could be upgraded to a solid state version.


----------



## baronson (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I just don't understand that if this was a CT for a branch circuit (I haven't contacted HO to see if there was a coal furnace), why would the transformer be first from the fuse box and then from the current transformer....feed the main panel. (?)


----------



## RICK BOYD (Mar 10, 2008)

*iron fireman*

http://www.trademarkia.com/services/logo.ashx?sid=77345689


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

baronson said:


> Thanks for the replies. I just don't understand that if this was a CT for a branch circuit (I haven't contacted HO to see if there was a coal furnace), why would the transformer be first from the fuse box and then from the current transformer....feed the main panel. (?)


Did you look inside? Maybe someone used the enclosure for another purpose. :whistling2:


----------

